# Plantains



## Ferrari (Sep 19, 2004)

Anybody know how to cook glazed plantains?
It's an awesome snack or after meal sweetener.  I was wondering if there was any good recipes?
Thanks
Ferrari


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2004)

I think butter and brown sugar oughta do it.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 20, 2004)

There are so many ways of doing this.  One way that I think is fairly popular is to cut them into 1 inch chunks and deep fry them until browned and soft.  You place them, cut ends up, on a board and you flatten them.  You can use your hand (if you have asbestos hands) or flat bottomed glass or pan.  You then fry them in butter until crisp and finally glaze them with sugar in the same pan.


----------



## Ferrari (Sep 20, 2004)

Yum!  Thanks for the reply>


----------



## Konditor (Oct 17, 2004)

[draft]


----------



## scott123 (Oct 17, 2004)

Ferrari, since you mentioned an after meal 'sweetener' I'm guessing you are not referring to green unripe plaintains (aka tostones).  Ripe, yellow/black plaintains, also called maduros, are sliced about 3/4" thick and fried until golden brown.  Tostones are flattened/fried twice.  The sweeter maduros are only fried once.

As far as the 'glazed' aspect, you've got me little confused.  Is this a dish from a restaurant you are trying to recreate? Sweet plaintains are almost always just fried and served.  The kind you buy in a box in a supermarket (goya brand) develop a type of glaze from being frozen/sitting, but it's not from something that's added.

Could you provide us with more information on the dish you're trying to replicate?


----------



## Weeks (Oct 18, 2004)

My girlfriend and I had to attempt frying plantains several times before we got it right. In the end we had to mix EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil) and butter 50/50 in the pan to keep the butter from burning at those temperatures. The plantains we cut in 1/4 in slices and smashed in a crosshatch pattern with a fork, then browned on both sides in a skillet. She made a pineapple-honey curry sauce to go with them that was quite good.

The idea of glazing the plantains by themselves is intriging. I've got a torch at home. Maybe I'll try it with cinnamon and sugar tonight, just flash-caramelizing the sugar onto the plantains.


----------

